# $3,000 for a golden puppy????



## Mehreen Mazhar

Hello: 

As you all know I have been trying to find reputable breeders in DC/MD/VA/PA area and finally I have heard from a reputable breeder. She does come highly recommended on this forum. She has a litter due in Spring that has openings. However, her adoption fees are $3,000.00. The non refundable deposit is $1,000 and the rest of the payment is due at pickup. 

I wanted to get your opinion on whether I should continue with her or wait to hear from other reputable breeders in hopes that they might have a puppy for a lower price. 

I have been in touch with other breeders which either were missing all or some OFA certs and they were all in between $800 and $2,100". I am totally lost on what should I really pay for a healthy puppy from a reputable breeder. 

Thanks for all your help!!!!


----------



## jwemt81

I'm not from that area, so I don't know what the average prices for Golden pups are there, but to be totally honest, that seems REALLY high. We paid $2000 for our newest pup that we just got in November from a very reputable breeder, and he has CH titled parents and grandparents. Our deposit was only $200. A deposit of $1000 seems ridiculously high. I've never heard of a breeder asking for a deposit that high before. That would be all I needed to hear to move along and continue my search elsewhere. We are in New England and anywhere between $1500 and $2000 seems to be the average for a quality Golden from a reputable breeder in this area, and these are from breeders who are active in conformation and/or obedience and agility and have titles on their dogs as well as all health clearances in order. I personally would not pay $3000 for a pup, but maybe I'm just used to the lower prices here in New England. I DEFINITELY wouldn't be willing to put down a $1000 nonrefundable deposit, but that's just my opinion. That just sounds downright greedy to me.


----------



## SheetsSM

I think a $1K non-refundable deposit is ridiculous--I understand about needing committed buyers, but the breeder is out nothing if the sale falls through so to walk away w/ $1K is way too much IMO. It would have to be a special pedigree to warrant $3K--are the parents titled and to what level? I know in the area, $2.5K is normal, but I also see people charging that amount because everyone else around them is doing it & the market supports and/or they had great success in the past competing w/ their dogs but current competition is limited. Have you visited in person w/ this particular breeder? Are you happy w/ the setup? Did you meet the dogs? Did you do a search of the forum to see if this particular breeder has been discussed before?


----------



## NicoleGold

I agree with SheetsSM - the price doesn't seem totally out there (in the DC area I know people charging 2,500 who are reputable breeders with very nice litters). But I would really struggle with the 1,000 nonrefundable deposit unless that deposit was made after the puppies are born and healthy and I know there is one for me (that was the case for my middle dog, Amos - I paid a 1,000 nonrefundable deposit when he was about 3 weeks old).


----------



## nolefan

I just saw a post on Facebook about a male puppy being available from TopHat in Ohio. This should be a very nice puppy. [email protected] Pedigree: Scarlett/Flash


----------



## Prism Goldens

Has someone here looked through clearances, etc for you on this litter?
I don't think the $3k is totally out there, assuming both parents have all clearances and are both titled, preferably multi-titled....but do think the $1k deposit is completely crazy. Goldens are not hard to sell and if someone were to drop off the wait list it wouldn't take weeks and weeks to find another excellent home. It WOULD take some time to catch someone up to speed, so I can see charging maybe $200 for that piece of it but $1k? No. It'd (from a breeder standpoint) possibly cause a person to not back out when they should back out and for that reason alone, I would not ever ever want one of my puppies tied to a person's decision to take home a puppy.


----------



## Megora

I think even $2000 is too much for the average family. It's just really wrong hiking the price up so much and so rapidly. A lot of people out there are not purchasing puppies every year - and they are just going to get a huge shock 5-10 years down the road when they start looking again and realize that a golden retriever is a luxury they can't afford. 

Regular, average, NORMAL people I know had a shock finding out I paid $1200 for my youngest 4 years ago. The price currently is about $400-600 more on average now. And I'm thinking that prices are going up more rapidly than they used to - among else because there is such a demand for puppies and people don't have much choice in the matter but pay what everyone is charging. 

I do think that some breeds out there who are very rare - you can expect to pay more for these pups. Particularly if there's not too many dogs registered to the AKC and breeding quality, particularly if you have situations where breeders have to import most of the time or jump through extra hoops to produce litters where they may only have 1-2 pups. 

There are other breeds out there like this.... 

Golden retrievers do not have these issues.

I understand the health expenses related to breeding...

I understand that some people charge a lot for the use of high demand studs...

I understand that some people factor the cost of clearances (minimally $400 total per dog)...

But at some point - people have got to slow it down. 

^^^ I probably could afford a $2000-3000 puppy.... Yes. But whatever puppy I bring home this year or next will be the last pup for a long time. I'm freaked out at the prospect of looking for a puppy ten years down the road and finding out that a nicely bred golden retriever pup who can do all the stuff I want to do would cost as much as a downpayment for a little house. About 12 years ago, my sister and her husband paid $10K as a downpayment for their house (which is a nice little house in a nice neighborhood in a "young" growing community). $3000 is almost part of the way there - who knows what they'll be charging in 2027!.


----------



## Laurie

Oh my.....I guess I'm used to Canadian prices!! That seems steep but if the breeder is able to get that for her puppies, then all the power to him/her. I agree the $1,000 deposit seems like an awful lot.


My next puppy (fingers crossed) will be $1,700 and will come from a very accomplished stud and a female with a lovely pedigree with both having all health clearances.


Good luck!!


----------



## Wolfeye

A lot depends on market, but I'd be leery of any non-refundable deposit, especially on unborn pups.

Ultimately, the price is relative to your priorities. If you spent more on your dog than your car, you probably like taking the bus.


----------



## Prism Goldens

Megora said:


> there is such a demand for puppies and people don't have much choice in the matter but pay what everyone is charging.
> 
> There are other breeds out there like this....
> 
> Golden retrievers do not have these issues.
> 
> I understand the health expenses related to breeding...
> 
> I understand that some people charge a lot for the use of high demand studs...
> 
> I understand that some people factor the cost of clearances (minimally $400 total per dog)...
> 
> But at some point - people have got to slow it down.


I think that clearances and health expenses related to breeding are the least of why puppies are so costly. Mostly in my opinion it is the cost of getting that CH. When people are breeding bitches without points/CH, then I do not get their being so much. It costs a lot to finish a bitch- more than to finish a dog all other things being equal... the bitches (imo) are generally nicer, therefore, the nice dog stands out more and finishes for less cost. Our breed has become a handler breed (if we are interested in finishing asap) and that's a HUGE amount- at least $2k a month.


----------



## Megora

Prism Goldens said:


> I think that clearances and health expenses related to breeding are the least of why puppies are so costly. Mostly in my opinion it is the cost of getting that CH. When people are breeding bitches without points/CH, then I do not get their being so much. It costs a lot to finish a bitch- more than to finish a dog all other things being equal... the bitches (imo) are generally nicer, therefore, the nice dog stands out more and finishes for less cost. Our breed has become a handler breed (if we are interested in finishing asap) and that's a HUGE amount- at least $2k a month.


Probably agree when you have dogs taking a few years to finish and they need to go out with handlers all the time with mixed results and/or practically live with the handlers while being campaigned.... 

But what about cases where the dogs finish fairly quickly? Before they are two? Only 5 or 6 times out? Also, locally - there's more majors in girls lately, so it seems like it would be easier to finish the girls (in between them losing their coats and waiting for the majors too)? 

Also... I know of people in other breeds at least who breed to fund their show hobby. They have very top dogs who literally pay for themselves through stud fees. Even cases where the typical litters for the breeds themselves really aren't that big (3-5 pups on average).


----------



## Mehreen Mazhar

Hello All:

Thank you so much for your input. This breeder is definitely highly recommended on this forum, competes nationally and has champion dogs. I don't know yet the names of the parent dogs right now but she is breeding them currently. We are going to meet her this weekend to see if its the right fit. She has all of her dogs on OFA and AKC and was great to speak with. 

I think I am satisified with everything else other than the price, it just seems too much. On a side note, it has been so so frustrating to be reaching out to reputable breeders. Most of them wont respond to email and or phone. I just wish they'd pick up the phone say, we dont have any available. 

As for all other breeders, I am getting so many responses but I as look at the websites or start asking questions.... they either fall off my breeder list or I fall off theirs . 

Keeping my fingers crossed to hear from some other reputable breeders so I can do a price comparsion. This forum has been a blessing in my search and I thank you all so mcuh for your continued feedback!!!!!


----------



## Mehreen Mazhar

That thought scares me too.... I wish we'd have more "reputable breeders". That'd certainly help keep the supply/demand in check and keep prices down as well...


----------



## TheZ's

Price shouldn't be a major consideration when you're looking for a pup who's going to be part of your family for a decade or more. On the other hand, a $1,000 nonrefundable deposit and a $3,000 price seem crazy to me assuming you're looking for a family pet. If you expand the area of your search a little and are flexible in your timing I think you should be able to find a pup from a good breeder who does the recommended clearances. There are many good hobby breeders who do things the right way but may not have wide recognition and some well recognized names may not charge the highest prices for their dogs. It takes some searching and investigation. The GRCA and local GR club are good sources of information. Charging a high price because "that's the going rate in this area" would be a red flag for me.


----------



## DASCAR

my puppies will be free!!my children named Daisy and Oscar ?The sale of the animals very tragic ???


----------



## Prism Goldens

DASCAR said:


> my puppies will be free!!my children named Daisy and Oscar ?The sale of the animals very tragic ???


I hope that your dogs Daisy and Oscar have all their clearances and are correct conformation and temperament-wise - otherwise, by breeding them you could actually be hurting the breed itself. And breeding is not without risk - be sure Oscar doesn't get pulled all over the place- you should know his penis actually has breakable bone in it- and Daisy could need emergency care during whelping. It's not a thing to take lightly or to do without proper knowledge and care for your dogs. 
How will you determine who gets the free puppies? Will you recoup the costs of breeding/prenatal/whelping/puppy raising and vet care from these people? I would suggest to you that 'free 'puppies are not as valued by their families and there are bad people in the world who scour CL and such for free/cheap puppies to use in dog fighting.


----------



## Ljilly28

Regular said:


> I agree with this.I charged 1800 for GCH x frozen CH bc I don't want to price out my sensible, great Maine training center clients who are wonderful homes. I scratch my head as pups from untitled mom x champion dad go for 2500. I think 3000 is reasonable for FC x AFC or BISS GCH frozen x GCH or for something rare.
> 
> I also do not want the responsibility either of owing 3000 x 9 in two years if a clearance is failed by the litter bc of some freaky recessive disaster. My contract returns the purchase price while buyer keeps dog.


----------



## LJack

Prism Goldens said:


> How will you determine who gets the free puppies? Will you recoup the costs of breeding/prenatal/whelping/puppy raising and vet care from these people? I would suggest to you that 'free 'puppies are not as valued by their families and there are bad people in the world who scour CL and such for free/cheap puppies to use in dog fighting.


Also cheap and free puppies are a big boon for researchers who test on animals and to puppy broker/bunchers. Brokers/bunchers will be happy to take your free puppy to another state and sell them to a pet shop or online broker for a quick profit.


----------



## SheetsSM

Mehreen Mazhar said:


> Hello All:
> 
> Thank you so much for your input. This breeder is definitely highly recommended on this forum, competes nationally and has champion dogs. I don't know yet the names of the parent dogs right now but she is breeding them currently. We are going to meet her this weekend to see if its the right fit. She has all of her dogs on OFA and AKC and was great to speak with.
> 
> I think I am satisified with everything else other than the price, it just seems too much. On a side note, it has been so so frustrating to be reaching out to reputable breeders. Most of them wont respond to email and or phone. I just wish they'd pick up the phone say, we dont have any available.
> 
> As for all other breeders, I am getting so many responses but I as look at the websites or start asking questions.... they either fall off my breeder list or I fall off theirs .
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed to hear from some other reputable breeders so I can do a price comparsion. This forum has been a blessing in my search and I thank you all so mcuh for your continued feedback!!!!!


What city is this breeder in?


----------



## Mehreen Mazhar

Hello All:

She is in Richmond, VA . 

In addition, wanted to know if negotiating is considered ok with breeders? I certainly dont want to offend anyone but think it might be worth it to inquire why her costs are over $1,000 in comparison with other breeders? 

Also, I have found one breeder who has nothing good or bad listed on this forum . Autumn Lake Breeders, they seem to do their OFAs, has anyone heard of them? 

As for the rest, below are the updates from the ones I can remember, I have contacted many many more....

Delmarva doesn't have any
Lyncinan hasn't responded
Sunkota hasn't responded
Firestar hasn't responded
Colebrook - doesn't have clearances
Cad Farms - not sure whether to trust them
Golden Rock - waiting to see penn hips ( not sure i'll ever see them) 
Gap View - not sure whether to trust them


----------



## SheetsSM

Do not negotiate, I also sent you a PM

I would not go w/ Gap View. Cad Farms is getting better about clearances, not one I would go with but, you may want to look explore further. Lycinan is slow to respond if there are not currently puppies available. I think Firestar will have a litter in the Spring. Did Sue at Delmarva recommend anyone who she knew might have pups available or breedings upcoming?


----------



## Mehreen Mazhar

Thank you for your message. I am unfortunately unable to respond via message since I haven't done the 15 posts yet . 

You are correct about the breeder I will certainly not negotiate but go for a learning experience and will take my time before making the deposit. I have looked into PA as well but we are really trying to avoid a long drive. However if it comes down it we will make the trip . 

I have left messages for Firestar and sent email but received no response. I wish I would get a response since she is only 10 minutes from my house..... how amazing would that be? If you know her personally and could put in a word or guide me to a better way of reaching her, I'd really appreciate it. 

Sue at Delmarva did n't recommend any other breeders. 

Thanks!


----------



## DoreenB

*We all want a healthy well bred dog*

Finding a puppy with the right clearances for what is considered a fair price is easier said than done if you are not in the loop. Two years ago, I also contacted a number of breeders recommended and received no reply and ultimately went with CadFarm. She has been improving her clearances and I am pleased with my boy..so based on my experience am comfortable recommending her.

I currently board and groom my dog at Autumn Lakes Golden Retrievers in Chesapeake, Va. They show and breed English and American type golden retrievers that have the clearances you are looking for. I wouldn't hesitate to get a puppy from them. The current litter is spoken for, but Laura will be confirming a pregnancy with another female shortly.


----------



## Foster's Mom

I'm not an expert but that seems high to me. We have created a list of potential breeders that we researched for our next one, and the most expensive is $2500. From a breeder with a wonderful reputation and longggg waiting list.


----------



## Prism Goldens

I would not recommend Gap or Cad to anyone I cared about. FWIW. Or even a total stranger.


----------



## 154905

What's FWIW? Thanks


----------



## aesthetic

FWIW means "for what it's worth" 

OP - would you be willing to go to New Jersey? I know of a couple great breeders there. NY has some really great breeders too.


----------



## Prism Goldens

So on Autumn Lake- they don't have full clearances on all their breeding animals. It looks like they're making a concerted effort to do so in the future - but if the hip injury that keeps Raven from having a hip clearance was documented AND it is unilateral, OFA actually will give her a clearance. She'd have to have done rads when she was hurt- and submit those with the vet statement and the spur would have to be in the same spot as the injury, but I know of at least twice they have done that. However- the wisdom of a bitch with hip arthritic bone spur carrying the weight of pregnancy... I'm kinda in a 'let's not cause them pain' mood today having spent much of it helping someone let an old girl go to final rest- and I am not sure most of us here would make that same choice. And too, I have issues with people in the US getting clearances done in foreign countries and not using the much more stringent system we have here. The ability to verify is important.


----------



## Rilelen

I believe Sue may have a breeding planned this spring, but as far as I know it's still tentative, and I have no idea what her waitlist looks like. 

Mehreen, I also sent you a PM.


----------



## Mehreen Mazhar

I did contact Delmarva but I dont think she had any available now or in the upcoming future... . I'll keep looking....


----------



## Daisy123

I live in the same area as you and it's really difficult to find a good breeder. The average price around here for dogs with clearances and confirmation awards seems to be around 2k. It took me 4-6+ months of calling, emailing and waiting for a pregnancy. It's frustrating but once you find a reputable breeder it's worth it in the long run. I would not recommend price negotiations either. If you think it's too high it probably is. Chloe is from True Magic Goldens but they are very small and don't have any planned litters. Chloe's father is from Harborview Goldens in Erie, PA which is really far away but they are highly recommended. If you haven't already try emailing local clubs for a breeder reference. Let us know which breeder you choose. Best of luck!


----------



## T.Mathews

Can you please tell me The breeders that you would recommend in NJ.... My family is also looking. Thank you!


----------



## Daisy123

I know of a forum member who was really happy with Kalm Sea Goldens in NJ


----------



## Dunkeld

Not sure if you found a breeder yet or not, but I highly recommend Carova Golden Retrievers in Chesapeake. All clearances (including genetic testing), a significant amount of puppy development activities and socialization. Our boy came to us virtually house trained at 8 weeks old and has the sweetest temperament you could ask for. Price is better as well... They are not a big kennel, but they breed quality dogs for show, performance or just plain love. I wouldn't hesitate to recommend to anyone.


----------



## GoldenDude

$3,000 doesn't seem too high for a pup if the parents have their health clearances. The $1,000 deposit does seem high but it wouldn't deter me if the pup was one I wanted. If you really want the pup what does it matter if you pay $200 upfront or $1,000 upfront? Either way you're going to pay that $800 spread at some point.


----------



## jennyc

I'd love to contact Nancy from Carova. Goldens. May I use your name or your Golden's name as a referral? I looked at her website and her dogs are gorgeous. It's so refreshing also to see a site with updated information (clearances, etc). I can imagine what is a time consuming task for breeders to keep this information current.


----------



## Brie

Have you checked out GoldenSoul Dogs in PA? Nancy Lewine is AMAZING. Their boy, Tracker, is one of the top 20 dogs in the country. They're very active in showing, and also have been on Good Morning America and other TV shows with their dogs.

They are our first choice, but geography is getting in our way. We're in the midwest, and it's going to be hard to get our whole family there for all the required visits to become an approved home. We've checked out a couple breeders in our region, as it will be easier. But my heart is still hoping for a GoldenSoul pup. 

Here's a cute article about Tracker, their male:

Golden Tracker going for the gold at National Dog Show


----------



## goldenhelena

I don't think people know what it costs to show and finish a dog like Robin says. It's a minimum of 2k a month to show a Golden. The competition is so tough in this breed it is not easy or fast to put a CH title on it. Politics make it even harder. We also don't just put two dogs together when we breed. Everything is very high tech with collecting semen, shipping it, having it inserted in the bitch, progesterone tests, smears, ultra sounds, etc. My repro costs have gone up over the years and I know my repro vet is one of the least expensive in the country. Then there's the cost to c section a bitch if need be, emergency costs if anything goes wrong, and a lot of costs to raise a litter of babies. People are paying over 3k for Golden Doodles which are designer muts without clearances, so what reputable breeders charge for raising dogs with titles and clearances doesn't seem high to me at all. Costs will vary depending on location of the breeder and what the market is doing.


----------



## Jnoel21

A few years ago I would have told someone they are nuts if they said 2-3k for a puppy but through my process of getting our puppy I have found that location plays a big part in that aside from what it takes to show a dog, get titles etc. I’m originally from the DMV area and I’m not surprised by that number. Any reputable breeder I contacted in the Maryland, PA, NJ area was well in that range. In fact I don’t think I heard anything under 1800. With that being said you have to decide what your budget is and what kind of puppy you want. This is a dog that will hopefully be with you for over a decade so it’s a big descision!


----------



## 2001GTCraig

NicoleGold said:


> I agree with SheetsSM - the price doesn't seem totally out there (in the DC area I know people charging 2,500 who are reputable breeders with very nice litters). But I would really struggle with the 1,000 nonrefundable deposit unless that deposit was made after the puppies are born and healthy and I know there is one for me (that was the case for my middle dog, Amos - I paid a 1,000 nonrefundable deposit when he was about 3 weeks old).



Nicolegold- Where did you get your dogs from? I would have PM'd you but I am still fairly new with an account on here (I have been lurking on the forum for a while now).

Thanks!

-Craig


----------



## Swampcollie

People need a little sense of reality here. So, here goes.....

The days of a $100 or $200 deposit are long gone. Putting a deposit down on a puppy is a serious commitment and it should be a reflection of such. It needs to be more than what you would spend going out to dinner on Friday night because a puppy brings serious challenges and a long term commitment. The breeder wants to be certain you're serious and that you will not disappear when it's time for the pup to go home. 

The amount asked for a deposit is a reflection of the purchase price of the puppy. So as puppy prices go higher, so will the price of deposits. The typical range of the deposit is between 1/3 and 1/2 the purchase price of the puppy. So if you're looking at a $3000 puppy, a $1000 deposit isn't out of line, it's right about where it should be.


----------



## NicoleGold

2001GTCraig said:


> Nicolegold- Where did you get your dogs from? I would have PM'd you but I am still fairly new with an account on here (I have been lurking on the forum for a while now).
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -Craig


Mosby - Fireside in Southern Virginia (although his sire was owned by Megan Baker who is near Harrisburg, PA and would be closer for you if you are looking for a golden; if you google Weebe Goldens that is her)
Amos - Watermark in Houstin, TX
Montee - Redwing in Wisconsin
Gravy - Wynwood in Michigan


----------



## Jnoel21

Daisy123 said:


> I know of a forum member who was really happy with Kalm Sea Goldens in NJ


 I too was very pleased with Kalm Sea even though we didn’t end up getting our girl from her. Last time I spoke with her she was waiting for her girl to go into Season and hoped to have a spring litter. That litter already has a waiting list so if you are interested I would contact Sue through both email & follow up with phone call. Diane Coyle at Moongate goldens too


----------



## 2001GTCraig

NicoleGold said:


> Mosby - Fireside in Southern Virginia (although his sire was owned by Megan Baker who is near Harrisburg, PA and would be closer for you if you are looking for a golden; if you google Weebe Goldens that is her)
> Amos - Watermark in Houstin, TX
> Montee - Redwing in Wisconsin
> Gravy - Wynwood in Michigan



Do you happen to have any direct contact information for Megan Baker. I checked out the Weebe Goldens site but I couldn't find any. Maybe I am looking in the wrong place on that site?

:help!:


----------



## NicoleGold

2001GTCraig said:


> Do you happen to have any direct contact information for Megan Baker. I checked out the Weebe Goldens site but I couldn't find any. Maybe I am looking in the wrong place on that site?
> 
> :help!:


I sent you a PM with Megan's email address. I think you should be able to read it even if you do not have enough posts to respond.


----------

